# Friesian stallion Keegan video bonus pictures too



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Here is a video of Keegan's stallion parade demos at the Hoosier Horse Fair 09







Here are a few photos of Keegan showing off his stuff to a 4-h group he was invited to. 







































Here are a few from the Horse Fair again.


















Luckiest girl in the world? I think so!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

For some reason, my connection doesn't like video today (choppy) but the photos are nice. I really like that saddle pad, I've never seen one quite like it.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice pictures! The little girl looks so happy!  How cute


----------

